# Driving in a side pull?



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I don't know what you mean by a side pull.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

side pull is similar to a hackmore


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Littrella.

I would not drive in a hackamore or a side pull or a halter.
I would not drive in an open bridle.
There is a reason things are done the same way for a long time. While improvemants are made along the way, the main design on the bridle has been the same for centuries. 
A closed bridle, properly fitted is the best. While I suppose there might be exceptions for some animals, I would just start out doing it correctly from the beginning. Why start off on the wrong foot.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That harness has Trouble written all over it. Never seen a crupper like that and it is not adjusted properly


----------



## Sheepdog (Sep 25, 2011)

ArabianGrace, my internet don't want to load your pic, so I can't see how big your horse is. I live in a country where every ****, Tom and Harry own two horses and a cart and the "bridles" on those horses vary from a wire halter to something made from conveyer belting. My first question would be: How big is the horse(s) you are planning on driving in the sidepull? If you're talking a team of full sized draft horses - Yikes! That I don't think would be a very good idea, but if were talking one or two minis pulling a little cart I suppose it might be doable. 
The horses would have to be VERY well trained. But I suppose Theoretically if one person can ride their horse in a neck rope, who says you can't drive your horse in a sidepull? Provided of course you take all due safety precautions.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok thanks Taffy. I'm going to be putting a bit on him.

Churumbeque: thanks but i didn't ask for a harness critique. I was still figureing out the adjustments for the harness when this pic was taken. It's adjusted right now.

Sheepdog: I'll be driving 1 mini. He's 8.3hh.


----------



## Sheepdog (Sep 25, 2011)

Sheepdog: I'll be driving 1 mini. He's 8.3hh.[/QUOTE]
Then I really don't see what the fuss is about. 8.3hh is about the size of a big dog! Personally if it were me I'd try the sidepull. What can u lose? If it doesn't work you can still put him in a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goodhors (Jan 25, 2011)

You need a real bridle and bit. Sidepull does not work like a bit, the angle of the reins is different than a ridden horse, so driven animal gets signals differently.

As for "forcing" a mini to be obedient, that is a joke!! A LOT of folks think that way and have been hurt trying to "fix" the problem the lack of training of equine has put them into. Minis can APPEAR to be going along with the program, but have little to no depth in their training. When they reach their point of "brain overload" they have an accident or wreck. Even LARGE, STRONG people can't hold them if the mini decided to leave. I hear it over and over, "how good Fluffy was, got him driving so easy, only took a week or two!!" Then Fluffy ran away, reared up, threw out the driver and wrecked the cart. Now he fights when they try to drive. This is even LITTLE equines, they are AMAZINGLY strong, CAN drag you all over if they like.

Sidepull is designed for RIDER to put hand outward to pull sideways, to bend the equine for turns. Driving you can't put a hand out sideways from equine head, for that sideways pull, so the "tool" is rendered rather ineffective, maybe not even workable in stopping. With the sideways pull of rider, they can actually bend the head and get the horse going in circles. Driving reins are made to run thru the rein rings on the harness saddle, NO WAY to pull OUTWARD sideways.

Some tools can transfer from one discipline to another, but Sidepull is not one of them. Of course you will hear from folks who use them and "have never had a problem" while driving. Your choice. But if the situation gets sticky out driving, I think that Sidepull would be rather useless to aid you in control. Probably couldn't even stop the pony if he wasn't cooperative. Minis are not foolproof in every situation.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Ah that made sense. You pull straight back with driving reins. Sidepulls are designed to be pulled from the side outwards. So when I am riding my 13.5 pony that I plan to train to drive, I will work on pulling straight back. I ride her in a sidepull now but I think I should put her in a harness type bit. I am saving money to buy her a harness. I have the cart and the horse but not the harness. I want to start training her before I get the harness if I can.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Yupp gona be bitting him. and I would never "force" him to do anything. He's only 2 so we have PLENTY of time to work on his ground driving and ground work. No way would I just stick a cart behind him and think he'd listen and not freak out.


----------

